# LCD Liquid Damage



## Aslives4hockey

The title says it all. I own a 24" Samsung LCD Monitor, while at school, i spilled soda on it and a black spot has slowly grown. I have replaced the monitor with another 24" Samsung, but i still want to use my other monitor. 

I took the monitor to a local repair shop, but they are unable to fix it. However, i am not looking to fix it, more like contain the damage and keep it from spreading. I have noticed that it is slowly getting larger and i want to stop it. If anyone has advice on how to repair/stop or knows a repair shop that could help me out, please let me know.


----------



## diduknowthat

take a picture of it? Is the black spot on the surface of the monitor?


----------



## Aslives4hockey

Yeah, i don't think its too far in, i can still see my mouse in one spot. It has grown to this size.


----------



## voyagerfan99

How exactly did you spill soda on it? Did you trip?

As far as keeping it from spreading, I have no idea. I'd think puncturing it in that area would not work like we would want. Maybe use a razor blade and see if you can kinda "push it" or something.


----------



## Aslives4hockey

A bottle of doctor pepper exploded while i was at my desk, i leaned forward, as is the natural response, to keep it off me and it got onto my monitor. I moved as quickly as i could to clean it but it seeped in. Capillary Action says it will spread, I'm curious to know if anyone has opened their monitors, and in doing so, could i drain that soda out?


----------



## Aastii

Aslives4hockey said:


> A bottle of doctor pepper exploded while i was at my desk, i leaned forward, as is the natural response, to keep it off me and it got onto my monitor. I moved as quickly as i could to clean it but it seeped in. Capillary Action says it will spread, I'm curious to know if anyone has opened their monitors, and in doing so, could i drain that soda out?



That could probably work, there is obviously a gap there anyway otherwise the pop wouldn't have got in, so you take the casing off you may be able to ease the stuff out


----------



## WeatherMan

Monitor case's will usually come off, You'll have no chance for an RMA or anything like that, liquid damage, erm.. I've had this problem with a few LCD's before but much smaller ones, i just kept them under heated air (within temperature spec) for a few days and the water spread out and finally dissapeared. My water was underneath the plastic screen and image behind it, just laying pn a surface, theres around a .25-.5mm gap between where water managed to get in


----------



## PohTayToez

That definitely looks like a crack, and not liquid damage.  I could see lquid maybe seeping in and making part of the screen off-color, but the opaque, black damage looks like the screen was cracked right by the corner.

Besides, I doubt liquid damages would spread _upwards_.


----------



## Aslives4hockey

Unless someone did something while out of my sight, its not cracked, or wasn't when this appeared. I can't say what type of damage Soda would cause within a monitor, but i dont think this began as a crack


----------



## Aslives4hockey

Also, what is considered a safe temperate to put the monitor under?


----------



## PohTayToez

While the picture is a bit blurry, I've seen a lot of cracked LCDs, and that's what it looks like too me.  If an LCD gets wet liquid can sometime seep in through the layers and it will make a dark spot, but for it to go completely black I would think it would have to be a crack.  

As for temp, what are you thinking?  Trying to dry it out?  I don't think it would work, and I would say anything near 100F would probably be dangerous.


----------



## Aastii

Aslives4hockey said:


> Unless someone did something while out of my sight, its not cracked, or wasn't when this appeared. I can't say what type of damage Soda would cause within a monitor, but i dont think this began as a crack



You spill soda, a little while later, this starts happening. Nobody needs to have physically broke it, Dr Pepper is acidic (surpisingly very), it could have eroded through the thin membrane and created a small hole and that is how it is seeping out.

You said earlier that it is getting bigger, well soda doesn't magically appear, the stuff must be coming from somewhere so probably aint pop


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> You spill soda, a little while later, this starts happening. Nobody needs to have physically broke it, Dr Pepper is acidic (surpisingly very), it could have eroded through the thin membrane and created a small hole and that is how it is seeping out.
> 
> You said earlier that it is getting bigger, well soda doesn't magically appear, the stuff must be coming from somewhere so probably aint pop


Actually there is such a small area there, capillary action could be making it travel through there. Notice how the liquid level in a straw is always higher than the soda in the glass.


----------



## Aslives4hockey

Right, my guess is that the soda is slowly destroying the pixels, and that liquid very well could be the liquid of the destroyed pixels. I am gonna attempt to open it, since i really have nothing to lose.


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah, a good option would be to put it with a fan blowing on it with a heat source, to remove moisture from it.


----------



## WeatherMan

Wrong page lol.


----------



## Aastii

Bootup05 said:


> Wrong page lol.



lol what  ?

Rather than opening it, just out of curiosity, could you push the liquid down from the outside downwards to where it got in, and get it out that way, even if only a little bit  ? That isn't a legitimate full fix by the way


----------



## Aslives4hockey

I appreciate the effort, I have tried, it somewhat helps but somewhat doesn't because when i push down and slide my finger the pressure ends up pushing the liquid back up. I'm afraid to move it cause i think that causes it to shift too. 

It's pretty much cancer of the monitor, and i need a way to stop it!


----------



## bomberboysk

Depending on the age of the monitor...could always try to rma the thing with samsung..


----------



## Aslives4hockey

I contacted Samsung and this type of damage isn't covered under warranty.  The cost to fix is equal to a replacement, which is why i replaced it. I'm just getting too used to dual 24" monitors, i don't want this one to get worse!


----------



## bomberboysk

Aslives4hockey said:


> I contacted Samsung and this type of damage isn't covered under warranty.  The cost to fix is equal to a replacement, which is why i replaced it. I'm just getting too used to dual 24" monitors, i don't want this one to get worse!


Yeah...your not supposed to tell them you spilled liquid on it Worst comes to worst, they send it back to you without repairing it.


----------



## Vizy

with bomber on that last comment. IDK how long you have had but what u can do is take a blade and scratch up the monitor like crazy. Tell samsung it was doa. Your story would be so bizarre that they would have to believe you.


----------



## PohTayToez

^I would definitely not recommend that.


I'm going to say it one more time, just for my own satisfaction.  I've worked on thousands of electronics with LCDs, seen plenty of cracks and plenty of water damage, and this looks like a crack.

If the picture shows what I think it does, which is the effected area is solid black, with absolutely no pixels visible in the damaged area, then it is irreversibly damaged.  If an LCD is liquid damaged, the effected portion will become darker, but you can still see the image underneath it.


----------



## bomberboysk

PohTayToez said:


> ^*I would definitely not recommend that.*
> 
> 
> I'm going to say it one more time, just for my own satisfaction.  I've worked on thousands of electronics with LCDs, seen plenty of cracks and plenty of water damage, and this looks like a crack.
> 
> If the picture shows what I think it does, which is the effected area is solid black, with absolutely no pixels visible in the damaged area, then it is irreversibly damaged.  If an LCD is liquid damaged, the effected portion will become darker, but you can still see the image underneath it.


Same, i wouldnt go scratching my monitor up. Im saying,see if they replace it, if not, you'll just get it back in the mail.. It does look somewhat like a crack, except cracks dont "spread"..


----------



## PohTayToez

bomberboysk said:


> Same, i wouldnt go scratching my monitor up. Im saying,see if they replace it, if not, you'll just get it back in the mail.. It does look somewhat like a crack, except cracks dont "spread"..



Sure they do, especially if you apply pressure, as he did trying to force the "liquid" out.  Once a small crack has formed, it doesn't take much to make it spread.


----------



## Aslives4hockey

on a side note, this forum came up number 3 in a google search for LCD Liquid damage lol. Here is a picture a few hour after it happened, to show that this wasn't a crack.  I'm over my upload limit so here is the link to it.

http://s872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/AdamSS1917/?action=view&current=0424091949.jpg


----------

